# How do your children most often communicate with you?



## Paco Dennis (Oct 8, 2021)

Curious how electronic media have affected communication between parents and adult children.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 9, 2021)

I used to laugh at my kids and their texting with something about Alexander Graham Bell and the telegraph, but if I waited for a call or tried to call them, we might get connected only a couple times a year. So I gave in to text.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 9, 2021)

My kids call or email me.  I cannot text with just one hand that works.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 9, 2021)

My only son calls me almost every weekend.  He also sends texts to a little group that includes me, his kids, and his lovely wife.  On Buckeye football game days, we all text back and forth about the game, and send pictures, etc.  I love it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2021)

My daughter calls us at least 3 times a day. She is always worried about me and my husband. On the other hand, my son hasn't talked to us in over a year. He moved far away and never told us. He is mad that we still talk to his ex-wife. He was the cause of the divorce, and she did a remarkable job raising my grandsons.I love her and will never stop talking to her and hurt my grandsons. It's hurtfull that my son doesn't appreciate all the help we gave him.


----------



## feywon (Oct 9, 2021)

My sons live in other states, so of course we communicate more by tech devices--but they still send Cards for special days.  My daughter and i share a house. So we talk daily in person, but we also use messenger and text when she's at work or i'm in town for a medical appointment to keep each other posted since i usually drive her to work and pick her up to come home.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2021)

My DD lives a couple of hours away... so we whatsapp daily.. sometimes several times a day and she calls and chats for about an hour usually on a Friday evening


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 9, 2021)

My daughter lives 6hrs. or 500 miles away, so she visits about every 6 weeks,
My son is 15 mins. away so see him about once a week and talk over the
phone 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 10, 2021)

I checked 6 of the choices because we’re a close family and so all my kids and grands use a variety of means to stay in touch.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

I text regularly with my kids and their spouses, also talk on the phone, use email to give each other info (like when DD requests we pick up the kids from school because she'll be tied up), and see each other often.  

Love the short snippets we send each other via text.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 10, 2021)

I see my son almost daily. He lives about a block away.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 10, 2021)

My sons all live in CA. Two of them call me or text. The other one has currently unmedicated bipolar disorder and hates me. If he ever gets medicated, I think his delusions will disappear. He has been medicated in the past, and it helped him a lot. For a long time, I was on the hook for giving him Fetal Alcohol Syndrome. He went to the ER to be diagnosed. I didn't drink during my pregnancy and I didn't drink for years before and decades after I had the boys. My idea of heavy drinking is having a glass of wine or an Irish coffee a couple times a year, if it does effect my medications. Anyway, he dropped the FAS and is on to other illnesses, none of which I could have caused.

Anyway, I'm glad he moved to CA because he would get in rages and throw things and throw away our possessions and scream at us. The other self (medicated) is totally different. He only acts like that with immediate family members, but it is scary. My husband and I both miss him terribly, but it is the "good" son we miss, not the enraged one.

My daughter lives with me. She is a wonderful woman, and I heartily appreciate her sticking by me.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> My sons all live in CA. Two of them call me or text. The other one has currently unmedicated bipolar disorder and hates me. If he ever gets medicated, I think his delusions will disappear. He has been medicated in the past, and it helped him a lot. For a long time, I was on the hook for giving him Fetal Alcohol Syndrome. He went to the ER to be diagnosed. I didn't drink during my pregnancy and I didn't drink for years before and decades after I had the boys. My idea of heavy drinking is having a glass of wine or an Irish coffee a couple times a year, if it does effect my medications. Anyway, he dropped the FAS and is on to other illnesses, none of which I could have caused.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad he moved to CA because he would get in rages and throw things and throw away our possessions and scream at us. The other self (medicated) is totally different. He only acts like that with immediate family members, but it is scary. My husband and I both miss him terribly, but it is the "good" son we miss, not the enraged one.
> 
> My daughter lives with me. She is a wonderful woman, and I heartily appreciate her sticking by me.


I'm so sorry for your and your son's pain.   
Glad you have a good relationship with your daughter and two other sons. For everyone's sake, I hope he stumbles into a good doc or program and takes the meds he needs.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Oct 11, 2021)

Our kids call.  Now the grandkids, on the other hand, only text


----------



## DaveA (Oct 11, 2021)

We share the old family homestead with our youngest daughter, husband and college attending grandkids.  Others live 10-15 minutes away, and the rest live within an hour or two drive except one grandson and wife who live on the west coast. They are our social network which is enjoyable as most of our friends have passed on.

They all get along well with each other so it's a pleasurable winding down of our (my wife and I ) life.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 11, 2021)

I chose the text option, but what we actually use most is our Apple i-Messaging app.  We each message each other, and we have one that is like a family messaging chat, that myself and my three kids are in. 
When we want to share something with everyone, we use that chat, and otherwise, we just IM whichever person we want to chat with. 

My middle son will often message me just to ask how I am doing , and to say that he loves and misses me.  The rest of us usually only write when we want to say something or ask a question. 

I also keep in touch with my family and friends with Facebook, and I like that because we often share more pictures on there than just by the IM‘s we share. 
If something is really important, then we use the phone or sometimes do the Facetime video calls. We also share location from our phones, so we always know where each other is at.


----------



## Ladybug (Dec 19, 2021)

Our Sons phone us most of the time.  And other times they will send us a text.


----------



## Linda (Dec 19, 2021)

Text, phone, in person, social media.


----------

